# Where to buy Waterloo blanks?



## hcslayer (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone know which black the hp slam2 I want to start rod building. Or if anyone knows the coastal falcon blank I would appreciate it!


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

I know about 5 years ago they would not talk about whos blank they were building on. They would say that their contract would not allow them to discuss that.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

My guess is that your going to have a hard time finding out the blank source for any factory build rod. One exception is that I think some Kistlers are built on NFC blanks. Other than that, I believe Lance at Swampland sells Castaway blanks and people seem to really like them.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I think some manafactures also build on Batson blanks. Swampland sell Castaway blanks as jaycook said. hcslayer you may have to take your blank to somewhere like Shoal Patrol and try to match it to one of the blanks that he sells to get the best match that you can and go from there. I have done that and it worked out for me.
Good Luck in your search.


----------



## hcslayer (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! Keep it coming!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

X2 on the Batson blanks. I bet there's way more of them out there than most people know.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I thought waterloo built on st croix blanks?


----------



## hcslayer (Dec 13, 2009)

That would be awesome!


----------

